# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Traveling alone!

## TravelMate

Hey guys and girls, I'm heading to Fiji on 15th October for around 10 days and then heading to Auckland and touring round New Zealand.....If there is anybody out there who is in any of these places at the same time and you fancy meeting up then get in touch!


Jamie :-)

----------


## davidsmith36

traveling alone is very doable in China as the country is relatively safe, and its main issues (such as language barriers and scams) are relevant whether or not you are alone. They are also easy to avoid with a little bit of preparation.  Also make sure you take the taxi receipt every time you leave, as that will increase your chances of retrieving something if you've accidentally left it in the taxi.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Great, Happy Journey bro :Smile: 
mobile enterprise application |mobile app designers

----------


## RoberLewis

travelling alone is quite hard you always need a companion in travelling so you don't get bore

----------


## luishuang

Travel alone is cooler

----------


## jasonukirov

I travel alone sometimes

----------


## MariaJanes

I adore traveling alone as it makes me free. Most of all I like drinking coffee in the airport in the morning alone.

----------

